# Jobe's Organics All Season Lawn Food



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Saw this at Lowe's yesterday and was wondering if anyone used it before as I'm always interested in Organic Fertilizers.

It's not a Milorganite alternative based on what's included and would be more of a once or maybe twice a season application due to how long it takes Bone and Feather Meal to break down.

Here is what's included:
10-0-2
BIOZOME
BONE MEAL
FEATHER MEAL
SULFATE OF POTASH
PROCESSED MANURE

https://jobescompany.com/product/jobes-organics-all-season-lawn-food/


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't see why you couldn't use it all the time. It's organic and slow release, it also doesn't supply P for those who live in restricted areas which is cool. The cost per lb of N is higher than milo though.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I don't see why you couldn't use it all the time. It's organic and slow release, it also doesn't supply P for those who live in restricted areas which is cool. The cost per lb of N is higher than milo though.


As I said it's not a Milo alternative and shouldn't be compared to it since it contains stuff like Bone and Feather meal which take a lot longer to break down and why it's not something to use as frequently as Milo.


----------

